# How's the rut lookin?



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Haven't been out yet.Going out this weekend.How's the rut lookin.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I have not been out much yet either but I have a feeling this weekend could be pretty exciting. I plan to get out as much as possible.


----------



## TheKing (Apr 15, 2004)

I'll let you know what I find out here in Greene County. I will be in the woods all day for the next 6 days. Hopefully, I have something good to report.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Things are picking up and the mature bucks seem to be moving during the daylight hours a bit more. The young bucks are really getting stupid. With the cold front this weekend, things should really get good.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

In N.E. ohio they are chasing does all day. Had a doe with a nice 10 pt. in tow with a 5 pt. following the 10 pt. on sunday. The 5 pt. caught wind of my doe pee and came in like he was on a string. He left the area quite upset as I think it would have been his first time Had the 10 pt come within 50 yards at least 5 times but that doe just would not walk him within range. One time she was only 20yards out with him maybe 10 behind her only to have a coyote come flying in and send them off over the hill. Frustrating as hell but one of the funnest days I have ever spent in the woods. If I only had taken my camcorder, it was definitely a sight to see.

Scott


----------



## longbow (Jul 16, 2004)

Been seeing quite a few bucks the past few days and they are acting "doey". Had a decent 10pt. in front of me Sun. night.He was scraping and tearing up the trees for about a half hour before he stepped out of the thicket i was hunting. He came my way and I put a Ben Pearson Deadhead into his boiler room. Now I'm hunting does. I think the next 10 days will be dinomite for the big boys. Good luck all.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Got out today and hunted from 10-12 (I'll take what I can get) and saw a small 4 pt as I was climbing my tree and saw a doe 1 hour later. I think things are just starting to heat up , especially with the young bucks.

ski


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to hear that. Hopefully they can hold off until next Thursday. I will be in the woods the rest of the week. I love being in there when things go wild.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I like to hear that. Hopefully they can hold off until next Thursday. I will be in the woods the rest of the week. I love being in there when things go wild.


----------



## Richs63Corvair (Apr 6, 2004)

I had a nice buck going to my drag rag which was hanging 15 yards from me, but he seen my ground blind and snorted and took off. Going out tomorrow morning. This coming Monday and Tuesday should be awesome with the night temps being in the 20's..............Rich


----------



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

the weatherman on ch 4 seems to think we might get some of that white stuff!!!!!  middle of next week?? maybe a cold snap might stir them up???


----------



## Stampede (Apr 11, 2004)

Good to hear things are heating up on schedule.so to speak.I always take this weekend and next to hunt.Hope the bucks are really stupid this fri & sat.Can't wait to get out Got the fever.


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

My 17 year old cousin e-mailed me and said he stuck a 8 point right before dark last night. He said that he tracked it until 10:00 but didn't find it. He was going to look this morning. I sure hope he finds it. This would be his first. He lives in Northwest ohio. I would go help him look if it wasn't over a 2 hour drive for me and I have to work. This rain will not help him much. He didn't give me many details but it sounded like he had a some good blood. I know he has no patience so I shocked when he said he hit one.


----------

